# Aeropress Recipe Winner 2015



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;m3wKJ0-WkDA]


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Why can't I be accompanied with music like that when ever I brew an Areopress


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I can now see how I can enhance my AP technique - the turbulent wiggle.


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

What kind of grind is 7.3 on the EK? Hard to tell from the video. Looks like a pretty big brew ratio. 20g coffee into something like 240ml?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Step21 said:


> What kind of grind is 7.3 on the EK? Hard to tell from the video. Looks like a pretty big brew ratio. 20g coffee into something like 240ml?


If its the original dial then thats pretty coarse, similar grind to what I use in the Brazen Plus


----------



## kevin (Sep 21, 2014)

Why save the puck?


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

I wonder if they could manage to get any less info of any use into this video ? Annoying


----------



## jon.horner (Jun 17, 2015)

kevin said:


> Why save the puck?


Makes a good slug repellant!


----------



## fede_luppi (Jan 8, 2015)

How can such coarse grind, low temp and time taste good?


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

fede_luppi said:


> How can such coarse grind, low temp and time taste good?


I'm guessing it's the turbulent wiggle extraction!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

fede_luppi said:


> How can such coarse grind, low temp and time taste good?


That's what I thought. I must be doing wrong.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm off to try a wiggle now. I'll report back....


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

It's a shame they don't publish TDS/EY with the winning recipes as I can't see how that would be anything but under ?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

fluffles said:


> It's a shame they don't publish TDS/EY with the winning recipes as I can't see how that would be anything but under ?


But some " under " can still be sweet ish...pre pre pre hump nom


----------



## GNL (Apr 6, 2013)

very low temp. must be the fashion...


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> But some " under " can still be sweet ish...pre pre pre hump nom


Isn't the theory that the post-hump nom is even more nom than the pre-hump nom? Why doesn't someone come along and hit the post-hump nom? All the championship recipes use high doses and cool water.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

fluffles said:


> Isn't the theory that the post-hump nom is even more nom than the pre-hump nom? Why doesn't someone come along and hit the post-hump nom? All the championship recipes use high doses and cool water.


Brewing at a lower temp is in vogue. There is more room to go down in temp than up.

Hitting lower ey is easier that higher tasty ey ?

Temp is just one variable, same as dose , grind etc. Move it, you move one of the others too.

In this case amount of coffee and water ...

In the end if it tastes good it doesn't matter where it falls. There may be some novelty to tasting lower ey cooler brew v more traditional..taste is preference and subjective all ey is, is a measure of preference....


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

I'd love to try a coffee by one of these champ winners, just to see what its about. I'm not doubting it, just curious....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Mr O said:


> I'd love to try a coffee by one of these champ winners, just to see what its about. I'm not doubting it, just curious....


Same here....


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

I'll give this recipe a try sometime - has anyone else tried?


----------



## fede_luppi (Jan 8, 2015)

fluffles said:


> I'll give this recipe a try sometime - has anyone else tried?


I tried last week (another grinder though), with very boring/dull results


----------



## fede_luppi (Jan 8, 2015)

Probably my turbulent wiggle wasn't good enough


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

It's weird because he used an EK43 - isn't part of the reason for using this grinder so you can push for a really high EY? He's kinda done the opposite


----------



## fede_luppi (Jan 8, 2015)

My grind was definitively finer based on the video


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

fede_luppi said:


> Probably my turbulent wiggle wasn't good enough


An ek helps


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

fluffles said:


> It's weird because he used an EK43 - isn't part of the reason for using this grinder so you can push for a really high EY? He's kinda done the opposite


Argument would be you can extract more evenly from a given grind size ...this doesn't mean you have to extract evenly across a particle size and a high ey It's still beneficial to extract particles evenly in a brew to get to a lower ey


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I can imagine the acidity is very low. The brew looks weak though, not appealing .

We are not told :

1) The coffee

2) The water profile

3) The resulting TDS

Afternoon fun if I get a spare couple of minutes


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Oh yes on second viewing and with a couple of less blinks I did get better info


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Mr O said:


> I'm off to try a wiggle now. I'll report back....


I just did it surreptitiously and honestly, I've never felt better. Coffee still tasted like sheet though...


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Mr O said:


> I'd love to try a coffee by one of these champ winners, just to see what its about. I'm not doubting it, just curious....





Mrboots2u said:


> Same here....


I feel a forum tour to Slovakia coming on?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

garydyke1 said:


> I can imagine the acidity is very low. The brew looks weak though, not appealing .
> 
> We are not told :
> 
> ...


Yes, I've seen they can choose their water because in one of the old recipes the competitor was very specific about it - which was interesting.

for the coffee, maybe you've already seen but they all use the same. I'm not clear if it's a "secret" or if it's just not widely publicised? The rules:

*"Coffee - *This element changes year on year. Normally, the coffee has been selected by the national hosts or the WAC Headquarters. If the coffee is pre-selected for competition, it is important competitors have access to the coffee for brew development and practise. Having the coffee sponsored by a roaster or the like is recommended. Using a high quality, in season, ideally roasted coffee is essential. The coffee should be in the filter roast style, rather than espresso roast."


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

This seems quite similar the the 'recipe' I use at work when I'm not counting anything at all.

Grind quite coarse, use water from an urn that is 'hot' but no where near boiling. Chuck it in the aeropress and give it a stir, wait 30secs-1min, extract.

Produces a inoffensive slightly weak coffee, but easy to drink.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Dylan said:


> inoffensive slightly weak coffee, but easy to drink.


In specialty coffee its the best we can hope for


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

garydyke1 said:


> In specialty coffee its the best we can hope for


Haha, it's what I strive for when I head to the urn, that and crossed fingers that they have properly washed it out since last nights soup.

I have a classy coffee life at work... if I'm lucky I'll get a Nespresso.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I followed the recipe to the letter.

TDS 1.23%

resulting in a 15% extraction.

It tasted better than it looked but overall , sad face .


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> I followed the recipe to the letter.
> 
> TDS 1.23%
> 
> ...


But Gary did you give it a 2015 award winning wirl?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

urbanbumpkin said:


> But Gary did you give it a 2015 award winning wirl?


I actually bloomed for 14 seconds and whirled for 16 seconds, perhaps that stopped the extraction?!

Second thoughts the coffee I used was a medium roast , perhaps they were using something a little more soluble?!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Just out of interest what roast is more soluble?


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm sorry guys but 'whirling' is no good - it's very clear - it's a wiggle. No wonder it's not tasting like champ winning AP.


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

I thought I had quite a good wiggle so I gave this a go on my EK and that lovely washed caturra from finca limoncello, result was definitely "sweet" but definitely a low yield (I don't have any gubbins to measure with but my tastebuds are saying that more extraction is desired)

Quite boring if I'm honest - I'll carry on pushing for high extraction and ignore this low temperature nonsense for now..


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Same coffee

Dose : 13g

Grind : 7.3 on EK old dial

Brew water : 250g (coincidentally this is filled to the brim)

water temp : 93

Add water all in one go straight from the Uber, ensuring full saturation with a non-hipster wiggle

Left it for 15mins, rinsed cap, then flipped and slowly plunged with the weight of my arm for 45 or so seconds.

TDS : 0.95 (lol)

Coffee tools for android says 19.5% extraction . Is it lying to me?

In any case it tasted a little under but more better than the champs recipe









Next time I would go a couple of notches finer


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> Coffee tools for android says 19.5% extraction . Is it lying to me?


No, looks right to me.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

thought so.

I want more into the 21-22% sweetness zone but was happy with the mouthfeel and clarity


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> Same coffee
> 
> Dose : 13g
> 
> ...


Is this your normal aeropress recipe? 13/250 is a low dose - is your grind quite coarse?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

fluffles said:


> Is this your normal aeropress recipe? 13/250 is a low dose - is your grind quite coarse?


If you covered the AP & steeped long enough with a finer grind, you could get to 1.20%TDS with this ratio, that's just 0.03% less than Gary got with the WAC recipe...not feasible within WAC rules though.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

fluffles said:


> Is this your normal aeropress recipe? 13/250 is a low dose - is your grind quite coarse?


Mine 14 /250, grind fine extract more


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> Mine 14 /250, grind fine extract more


Grind fine extract how much? I gather you refract - what do you aim for?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Can't remember - will check coffeetools when i get home


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

fluffles said:


> Is this your normal aeropress recipe? 13/250 is a low dose - is your grind quite coarse?


For a few years Ive been using a 12.5-14g dose in the aero 50-56g/litre.

That said I don't make many these days .


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

garydyke1 said:


> Next time I would go a couple of notches finer


I'd try the wiggle first


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Same coffee

Dose : 12.9g

Grind : 7.3 on EK 3FE dial (loads finer)

Brew water : 250g (coincidentally this is filled to the brim)

water temp : 93

Add water all in one go straight from the Uber, ensuring full saturation with a non-hipster wiggle

Left it for 25mins, rinsed cap, then flipped and slowly plunged with the weight of my arm for 30 or so seconds. Less resistance with this finer grinder

TDS : 0.99 (less lol)

Coffee tools for android says 20.2% extraction .

This was tasty and delicious


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

I've tried this morning a lower dose in my aeropress. Usual routine for me: Inverted. Add 50g water and stir 5 times. Immediately add to 250g. Flip and press at 00:45 until 01:15ish.

14g / 250g @ 90C. Grind was 2.0 on my Hausgrind (coarse-ish). Came out at 1.04 TDS and 19.38% EY.

I could push it a bit further I guess. It's noticeably more delicate. I wonder whether this is better suited to lighter roast/floral/fruity coffees as opposed to the bigger chocolatey coffees where a bigger body might be more suited?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

It's more delicate because it's weaker than typical, for your grind & method you'd need to updose/higher ratio to keep the same extraction, but at higher strength.

You could push it a lot further in terms of both grind & time, at the ratio you have, but as the ratio gets lower your extraction needs to come up(finer/more time), as the ratio gets higher, you can get away with less extraction (coarser/less time) whilst hitting a typical strength (1.2-1.4%?)


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

MWJB said:


> You could push it a lot further in terms of both grind & time, at the ratio you have, but as the ratio gets lower your extraction needs to come up(finer/more time), as the ratio gets higher, you can get away with less extraction (coarser/less time) whilst hitting a typical strength (1.2-1.4%?)


Just when I thought I was starting to understand... !

I thought as the ratio goes down (e.g. 13g/250g) then the TDS would go down but the EY would go up? Doesn't a low ratio make over-extraction more easier?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

fluffles said:


> Just when I thought I was starting to understand... !
> 
> I thought as the ratio goes down (e.g. 13g/250g) then the TDS would go down but the EY would go up? Doesn't a low ratio make over-extraction more easier?


Not so much in an immersion, more so in drip where you are washing out the grinds with a flow of water.

Grind size & time are the big drivers in immersion...at the extremes of brew ratio, yes, you might only hit a very high extraction at a low ratio (say 25% at 14:250), but that will take a fine grind & tens of minutes. 20-23% EY should be achievable over quite a range of ratios & grinds, with adjustments in time for an inverted AP.

A coarse grind will likely limit the upper end of extraction, especially given a short steep & fast temp decline of a small brew (a big, 1 litre, French press/Sowden might hit a high extraction with a coarse grind as it has a lot of thermal inertia, but still takes tens of minutes).


----------

